# مواد عندي مسمياتها بالإنجليزي لكن لا أعرف اسمها بالعربي



## صقر الحبوس (22 يونيو 2009)

http://www4.0zz0.com/2009/06/08/16/879299850.jpg


----------



## صقر الحبوس (22 يونيو 2009)

ارجوا أن تخبروني اين تباع واللي يعرف ثمنها ارجوا ان يفيدني

وشكرا


----------



## صقر الحبوس (23 يونيو 2009)

وينـــــــــــــــــــــــكم


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (23 يونيو 2009)

صقر الحبوس قال:


>


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...........
"potassium nitrate" هو "نترات البوتاسيوم" ويطلق عليها ملح بيتر أو ملح بارود وهى تستخدم فى تصنيع الأسمدة الزراعية............
"sugar" وهو عبارة عن السكر العادى الذى نستخدمه
"baking soda" وهى عبارة عن بيكربونات الصوديوم ويطلق عليها صودا الخبيز
"organic powdered dye" وهى عبارة عن صبغة بودرة عضوية تستخدم فى التلوين


----------



## صقر الحبوس (25 يونيو 2009)

أخوي شكرا لإجابتك

بس ممكن تخبرني أين تباع


----------



## وضاحة (25 يونيو 2009)

sugar" في السوبرماركت
baking soda ايضا السوبر ماركت
باقي المواد لا ادري اين توجد


----------



## REACTOR (25 يونيو 2009)

و في ماذا ستستعملها ؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو الا يكون في ايذاء ابرياء كما يفعل بعض المجرمين .......


----------



## صقر الحبوس (25 يونيو 2009)

ليش هذي مواد سامة؟؟؟


----------



## REACTOR (25 يونيو 2009)

لا لم اقصد السمية او الاساءة لشخصك 

من باب المعرفة فيما ستستخدمها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صقر الحبوس (27 يونيو 2009)

بصنع ألعاب نارية 

لو عندك فكرة عن هذي المواد إذا تسبب تسمم لو تزيدنا


----------



## REACTOR (27 يونيو 2009)

لا يا اخي في حالة تطبيقها في هذا الامر ليس هناك خطر من السمية لكن في حال تطبيقها في امور اخرى فلها مخاطر جمة 

عموما تأكد قبل قيام مشروعك من الحصول على التصاريح لان النترات ربما تحتاج تصريح امني ((غير متأكد )) للحصول عليها 
ثانيا الامان و ااكد علية اكثر من مرة في عملية التصنيع لا اي خطأأ ليس بة رجعة و هي مادة خطرة


----------



## jabour (6 يوليو 2009)

الصودا تعمل على ازالة اثار البصمات لمدة قصيرة


----------

